# Large spearhead.



## planeguy2 (Jun 8, 2020)

I didn't find it, my cousin did. 
Was told 



it was from ~3500 BC!


----------



## Troutmaster08 (Jun 9, 2020)

That's an awesome find!


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jun 9, 2020)

*The asymmetry suggests that this was a knife, rather than a spear point.*


----------



## planeguy2 (Jun 9, 2020)

Interesting, would there have been a handle attached?


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 9, 2020)

Here are mine. I found the small ones In the match box for 10 cents at goodwill with a bunch of other match boxes With matches in them. I don’t think they realized the arrow heads. The large one my dad gave to me years ago


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 9, 2020)

planeguy2 said:


> Interesting, would there have been a handle attached?


String would have tied it to a handle


----------



## embe (Jun 9, 2020)

Or maybe gut or rawhide rather than string?

Nice looking piece either way.  Most people couldn't draw something that symmetrical (let alone knap it).   Cool find!


----------



## Troutmaster08 (Jun 9, 2020)

I will sometimes make arrowheads just to see how close to the Indian style ones I can get.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 14, 2020)

embe said:


> ...Or maybe gut or rawhide rather than string?...



Correct, and often coupled with pitch or asphaltum as a gap filling adhesive.  The handles were usually made of bone.  Most of the larger pieces like yours were used as knives as Harry mentioned.  There were far more uses for knives than for projectile points in and around camps and villages.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 14, 2020)

planeguy2 said:


> I didn't find it, my cousin did.
> Was told View attachment 208478
> it was from ~3500 BC!


Side notched. Probably a knife or spear. Most arrow heads or bird points are small under an inch. What state and county? That is a quality artifact. Archaic! You should have it authenticated. I am going to post pictures of my early archaic Garth Slough rear notched 7000-9000 years old with certificate of authenticity from Tony Putty, T&T Archaeological consulting, llc. I believe the last time I checked it costs $25 to get certificate. If not certifiable you get the item and $10 back.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 14, 2020)

Troutmaster08 said:


> I will sometimes make arrowheads just to see how close to the Indian style ones I can get.


Here is a small black glass knife blade I just did yesterday.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## planeguy2 (Jun 14, 2020)

I can confirm it is a meadowwood from 3500 bc.


----------



## Troutmaster08 (Jun 14, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Here is a small black glass knife blade I just did yesterday.
> ROBBYBOBBY64. View attachment 208746


Mine are not near as good as that. That's awesome!


----------



## sandchip (Jun 14, 2020)

If you found it, there's really no point in getting it authenticated.  If I had all of the ones I found papered, I'd be broke just to learn what I already know.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 14, 2020)

Troutmaster08 said:


> Mine are not near as good as that. That's awesome!


I have not been doing it for very long. You should post what you made. Anyone who really does good knapping can see my stuff is not that good at all my pressure flaking is anything but uniform and I need a lot more practice. You really need strong arms as well as strong hands to do this art. Twisted copper pressure flaker and an ishi stick was the best investment I could make. It helps to have the proper tools. I still have to learn how to use the ishi stick properly. I would love to see your arrowheads. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Troutmaster08 (Jun 14, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I have not been doing it for very long. You should post what you made. Anyone who really does good knapping can see my stuff is not that good at all my pressure flaking is anything but uniform and I need a lot more practice. You really need strong arms as well as strong hands to do this art. Twisted copper pressure flaker and an ishi stick was the best investment I could make. It helps to have the proper tools. I still have to learn how to use the ishi stick properly. I would love to see your arrowheads.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> View attachment 208749


I'll post when I have some pics.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 14, 2020)

Troutmaster08 said:


> I'll post when I have some pics.


Be looking out for them. Makes you appreciate how good the native Americans were at knapping arrowheads, spear points, knives and tomahawks when you try to make your own!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dave in Waukegan (Jun 17, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> Here are mine. I found the small ones In the match box for 10 cents at goodwill with a bunch of other match boxes With matches in them. I don’t think they realized the arrow heads. The large one my dad gave to me years ago


Nice


----------

